# D&D 5E What should we buy before it (possibly) disappears?



## guachi (Today at 3:27 AM)

Some publishers have stated they will withdraw their product in the face of a possible new OGL. With this possibility on the very near horizon, what do you recommend people buy that they haven't already?

Two recommendations from me. First, Skirmisher Publishing. I bought one pdf from Drive Thru RPG at some point in the past and I recently received an email with large discounts on bundles for 3.5e, 4e, and 5e content. The publisher has stated they won't continue in the face of OGL 1.1 as leaked. I bought the 5e bundle at around 80% off for about $12. The bundle includes some adventures, monsters, and random bits and baubles you can add to your game.

The second is stuff from Kobold Press. I already owned Southlands Worldbook and City of Cats that I bought at my FLGS in 2021 on a 50% off Black Friday sale. I liked what I read and kept a list of Kobold Press stuff (mostly for the Midgard setting) for 5e that I wanted. Yesterday I pulled the trigger on about $250 worth of stuff for 5e.

Any other recommendations on things we should look at, especially if there's a very good chance it will disappear soon?


----------



## Riley (Today at 3:36 AM)

I don't know for sure, but I'd guess that the stuff that could disappear especially quickly would be stuff at OneBookShelf/DriveThruRPG. They have an ongoing relationship with WOTC, and it only takes a moment to flip the switch that makes PDF's and POD options disappear.

It should take a little longer before real, stocked books get pulped. There's money sunk in them there books.


----------



## guachi (Today at 3:41 AM)

I've gone back and downloaded anything from DTRPG that I don't already have. This is why I love PDFs.


----------



## mamba (Today at 3:45 AM)

I guess the first question is are you looking for 5e stuff or for OSR stuff...

OSR, maybe Old School Essentials or Hyperborea
5e: Kobold Press stuff or Nord Games


----------



## Riley (Today at 3:47 AM)

As Frog God says:


> "What you can do to help is to buy books from us and other 3rd party publishers right now so we can afford to continue to operate, pay our people, and keep our pool of artists and writers from starving."





So far this week I've bought from Goodman, Izegrim, and Andrew Kolb (Neverland & Oz).  I also need to head over to Kobold Press and see if there's anything of theirs that I want and have somehow neglected to buy. 

Oh, and Necrotic Gnome. I've really enjoyed their adventures that I've bought.


----------



## Riley (Today at 3:50 AM)

guachi said:


> I've gone back and downloaded anything from DTRPG that I don't already have. This is why I love PDFs.



The DriveThruRPG Library App is a super-quick, easy way to download everything you've ever bought from them:





						DriveThruRPG.com
					






					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------

